# Singapore and USA Servers ★ 8 Cores ★ FREE IPMI ★ LEASEWEB ★ BEST PRICE



## lolitseasy (May 17, 2015)

We are glad to present one of the best pricing for Asia based servers

Limited Stock *Use code  I<3ASIA*

*Dedicated Server*

_*★★ Location : Singapore, Leaseweb DC ★★*_

*OFFER 1*
*POISON IVY*
*E-3 1230* Quad Core
Hyper Threading 4 cores, 8 threads
*16 GB* RAM DDR3
4 x 1TB HDD
1 Gbps *Dedicated* (*unshared*) Port
*10 TB* Dedicated Bandwidth on _*Leaseweb*_ Network
1 IPv4
*SIN-11* _*Leaseweb*_ Datacenter
SEMI-MANAGED
FREE 24/7 Support
*** Promotion Free IPMI/KVM ***
*** No Processing/Transaction Fees ***

*Price - $176 / Month.*
*WHT OFFER $126** / Month*, monthly recurring. *Use code  I<3ASIA*
***Price depends on conversion rate, may vary a little.*

*★★ Order Now ★★*

*OFFER 2*
*THOR*
*2 x E5260* Quad Core
Hyper Threading 8 cores, 16 threads
*16 GB* RAM DDR3
12 x 300 GB SAS HDD
HW Raid
*10 TB* Dedicated Bandwidth on _*Leaseweb*_ Network
1 IPv4
*SIN-11* _*Leaseweb*_ DC
SEMI-MANAGED
FREE 24/7 Support
*** No Processing/Transaction Fees ***

*Price - $176 / Month.*
*WHT* *OFFER $126** / Month*, monthly recurring. *Use code  I<3ASIA*
***Price depends on conversion rate, may vary a little.*

*★★ Order Now ★★*

_*★★ Location : San Francisco, California or Washington D.C Leaseweb DC ★★*_

*OFFER 3*
*CAPT AMERICA*
*E-3 1230* Quad Core
Hyper Threading 4 cores, 8 threads
*16 GB* RAM DDR3
4 x 1TB HDD
1 Gbps *Dedicated* (*unshared*) Port
*100 TB* Dedicated Bandwidth on _*Leaseweb*_ Network
1 IPv4
*WDC-01 or SFO-12* _*Leaseweb*_ Datacenter
SEMI-MANAGED
FREE 24/7 Support
*** Promotion Free IPMI/KVM ***
*** No Processing/Transaction Fees ***

*Price - $200 / Month.*
*WHT OFFER $125 / Month*, monthly recurring. *Use code WHTWOW75*

*★★ Order Now ★★*

*>> 3-5 business days for delivery <<*
After order verification during business hours.
Open ticket to get promotional items added.
 
*Limited Server Specials:* Other HOT DEALS

All our servers come with:
-- Complete Root Access
-- Dedicated IP
-- Full duplex dedicated port
-- Multiple OS choices
-- Free Basic Managed Support 24/7
-- Fully Managed Service for additional cost.
-- Unlimited Free Reboots
-- Unlimited OS installs
-- 99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee with SLA
-- 2 hour Priority hardware support for failed hardware.
-- Branded Server Grade Hardware
-- No Set up fees

Network: Test IPs and files https://www.lolitsea...om/network.html

*Our website*: https://www.lolitseasy.com
*Sales Inquiries*: sales at lolitseasy.com
*Sales tickets*: Sales Support Ticket

*FAQ*

Q: Access to control panel or KVM?
A: Yes and Yes! We provide our clients with a control panel which enables them to perform basic server functions like Reboot, Reinstall, Rescue Mode. You can check your Traffic usage. Most of our servers come with KVM. You can control them using our iOS or android device too.

Q: Do you offer an uptime guarantee?
A: We use enterprise class network and provide a 99.9% uptime with SLA. We operate 24/7/365 and our networks are congestion-free providing fast and amazing speeds. Check our network information here: https://www.lolitsea...om/network.html

Q: Quarterly, Yearly Discounts, Change Plans?
A: Yes, This is absolutely Possible. You can start on a month to month contract and if you find us amazing, you can save more by moving to quarterly or yearly plan.

Q: Refunds?
A: No, We do not provide any refunds on dedicated servers, unless your delivery is late by 5 business days. Ask all the questions and get your doubts cleared before purchase. We are a friendly bunch, we don't bite.

Q: How can I pay?
A: We accept all major credit & debit cards along with Paypal. For other forms of payment, please open a ticket.


----------



## lolitseasy (May 18, 2015)

For Asia servers, if you buy today, we will give you rest of the month of May for FREE. Your next invoice will be on July 1st.


----------



## Francisco (May 18, 2015)

lolitseasy said:


> For Asia servers, if you buy today, we will give you rest of the month of May for FREE. Your next invoice will be on July 1st.


You mean June 1st I'd think 

Francisco


----------



## lolitseasy (May 18, 2015)

Francisco said:


> You mean June 1st I'd think


When you make a payment today, your money will be applied to the month of June. So July 1st is your next invoice.


----------

